# Terminumfrage- "Küstenheini-Treffen" zwischen den Feiertagen



## Fischbox (6. Dezember 2003)

Moin Mädels#h!! 

Damit wir das mal ungefähr terminlich eingrenzen können , stelle ich hier mal die Tage vom 27.12. bis zum 30.12. zur Auswahl.
Je früher wir uns da einig sind, umso besser kann sich jeder einzelne darauf einstellen.

Ich freue mich auf diesen Termin im übrigen mehr, als auf das restliche Weihnachtsfest:z :z :z !

Soviel ich weiß, kann man auch mehrere Termine anklicken, oder?#c


----------



## Fischbox (6. Dezember 2003)

Jau, datt funktioniert!!:z 
28. + 29.12. sind meine freien Tage. An den anderen Tagen bin ich in Sachen "Angeln" unterwegs.


----------



## Reppi (6. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn ich am 27.12 aus Belgien wieder da sein sollte...........auf jeden Fall  :m :m :m 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Egal wann der Termin ist werde ich versuchen zu kommen. Ich hoffe das ich zwischen den Feiertgaen frei bekomme und dann schaun wir mal.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Dezember 2003)

..so..denn ma... 27.ter fällt leider auch bei mir flach, also habe ich mal den 28.ten genommen. Die anderen Tage geht wie schon gesagt nicht, weil ich da leider arbeiten muss. Aber sollte es denn einer dieser Tage werden, dann muss ich eben sehen , dass ich ab Mittags wechkomme, um zumindest noch ein klein wenig am Treffen teilzunehmen.
Nochmal an dieser Stelle : GEILE IDEE THOMAS #6


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Dezember 2003)

ich hab für den 28. gevotet.

Weil Vossi da auch Zeit hat :m


----------



## marschel (6. Dezember 2003)

na der 28.12. jau........

bin ich ja nicht alleine... 

das wird cool (im warsten sinne des Wortes)!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (6. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

ich hab mal für den 29ten gestimmt weil ich am 28ten zum Brandungsangeln bin, und da es etwas anstrengender ist als Blechle durch die Gegend zu schmeißen werde ich aller Voraussicht nach am Sonntag ziemlich im Eimer sein...
Sollte es am Sonntag statt finden bin ich natürlich trotzdem dabei, vielleicht etwas #u 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marschel (6. Dezember 2003)

das ist die richtige Einstellung Micha. 

immer mit gutem beispiel voran....haha


----------



## theactor (7. Dezember 2003)

HI,

habe auch den 29. genommen --bin aber (bis auf den 27.) flexibel.
Ich freu mich schon!! Am besten mieten (oder kaufen) wir uns für solche Anlässe gleich eine Hütte  

Hüpf:z Hüpf:z 

thehüpftor #h


----------



## AndreasG (7. Dezember 2003)

Als Vossiunterstützer vote ich den 29., bin aber selbstverständlich auch für die anderen Tage zu haben.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

na hoffentlich nicht am 27ten.... ich habe so eine Lust auf solch ein Treffen :z 

@Dorschdiggler: und wenn wir das Arbeiten für Dich einfach absagen?  

@Fischbox: wie wäre es mal mit einer Teilnehmerliste?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (7. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@Dorschdiggler: keine schlechte HerrB-Idee. Als Entschuldigung kannst Du angeben, Du hättest in meiner Gegenwart von einem ominäsen A******h** gesprochen woraufhin ich hoffnungslos und Sago speiend mutiert wäre was Deiner Gesundheit letztlich nicht zugute kam... Schlauer Plan?! 

@MichaelB: sieht ja bislang nicht so aus als würde es der 27.
Teilnehmerliste! Nicht so spießig junger Mann... ist ja noch viiiel Zeit.

Hallo JOERCH! Kannst Du nicht auch?! 

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. Dezember 2003)

@ all 

Wenn Datum und Ort stimmen, bin ich glatt dabei.
Macht immer wieder Spass, ein bißchen Blech in der See zu versenken. 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Zwergpirat (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe zwar am 27ten noch eine kleine Feier hinter mich zu bringen, aber wenn es nicht zu früh losgeht, sollte ich am 28ten zumindest halbwegs einsatzb(e)reit sein


----------



## Fischbox (8. Dezember 2003)

Nur keine Bange Zwergpirat!, es gibt an dem Tag mit Sicherheit starken Kaffee, den Du ganz nach Geschmack und Laune mit Aspirin oder Weinbrand verfeinern kannst. Manche Kulturbanausen sollen auch schon Milch und/oder Zucker reingehauen haben.  

@MichaelB
'Ne Teilnehmerliste kommt natürlich auch noch ! Das geht aber erst wenn der genaue Termin feststeht. Ich werde das dann in die Wege leiten.Ich denke so ungefähr in einer Woche wird das passieren.


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Fischbox: keine präoperative Hektik! ICh freue mich schon und habe doch etwas Angst davor, gewaltsam in ein Bellyboat gestopft zu werden ...


Gruß,
theschissertor #h


----------



## Loecki (8. Dezember 2003)

Mal so`ne Frage zwischendurch:
Wo soll das ganze denn statt finden;+


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

was muß man denn tun um "gewaltsam" in so einen Gummi-Ring gestopft zu werden? Ich werde mal vorsorglich eine kurze Spinnrute mitnehmen  

Gruß
Michael, momentan auf Angel-Entzug :z


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Loecki: ich denke, dass entscheidet sich kurz vorher. Fischbox hat schon angedeutet, dass dies letztlich die wirklich erfahrene Küstenfront (ihr wisst schon!) dem Wetter und den jüngsten Fängen nach entscheiden sollte! 

Grüße,
thekanneskaumnocherwartentor #h


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@MichaelB: ich denke freundlich lächeln und bitte-bitte sagen...
Das mit der kurzen Rute ist ja schon wieder zum Heulen... ich habe keine...(also...ahm...)  und werde dann wohl über kurz oder lang eine brauchen... (ahm,...also...) :c  (oder eher :z ?)

Ihr macht mir fertig  

thepaddelschonimschlaftor #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

aber hab ich Dich nicht des Sommers mit so einem 2.10m Rütchen rumfuchteln sehen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Dezember 2003)

Hey Sönke und Michael...irgendwer hat sich in den letzten Tagen ein neues Belly zugelegt... fragt doch mal nach, ob die V-Tube zu haben ist....wir wollen doch keinen mit Gewalt in ein fremdes Belly zwängen :q :q


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: ..das wär' schön  :q 
Ich denke, die ist für das Bellyboaten dann doch zu kurz... Bei SCHIRMER gibt es die BROWNING CARBOXY SPIN (2,40m, 12-35gr) für 50€ (statt 127€) -- hat da jemand eine SCHLAG-SOFORT-ZU-EMPFEHLUNG?!

Gruß,
thesieerwischenmichdochnochtor #h


----------



## Loecki (8. Dezember 2003)

Ahh! Alles klar!
Danke für die Info:m
Hab`s ja eh nicht soweit ans Wasser:q, ausserdem noch nichts geplant zwischen den Tagen.
Da könnte man die ganze "Sippschaft"  ja mal live und in (hoffentlich) action erleben
Bin an allen Tagen verfügbar, deshalb verkneif ich mir das voten #c


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
@Dorschdiggler: keine Ahnung wen Du meinst, Du Schelm ...  

theahnungslostor


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Dezember 2003)

> (2,40m, 12-35gr) für 50€ (statt 127€)


 .....Danke Sönke...nu habe ich auch noch eine neue Rute für mein Belly.... Danke..tief verbeug :q


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@DD: :q :q Wahrscheinlich werden wir uns morgen am Telefon um die letzen Warenbestände kloppen... :q 

Gruß,
thewasauchimmertor #h


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2003)

@  theactor



Ich kann Dir noch eine Jenzi "SEA_TROUT" anbieten.
3,10m   18-50gr. Carbon-Power

Habe sie letztes Jahr bei Kar...dt für meine Frau gekauft.
Sie wollte aber doch eine Diaflash haben.

Griffteil unter dem Rollenhalter 35 cm.
Max. 4 Stunden gefischt.

FP 35€

Müßtest sie nur bei mir abholen.

Macht me


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2003)

Wurfgewicht real 16-27 Gr.


----------



## Köhlerjan (9. Dezember 2003)

*AB Treffen ?*

Hilfe, wäre gerne dabei Datum wäre wohl egal, ist aber das erst mal, wie geht das denn ab. Hab kein blassen Schimmer wie solche AB Treffen von statten gehen.
Tschüß 
Jan


----------



## marschel (9. Dezember 2003)

na ist doch ganz einfach,

da sind doch immer verschiedene Partein anwesend, läuft ungefähr so ab....

Person
A bringt die Glüweinbude
B baut den Wurststand auf
C kümmert sich um die Table-Dance -Bar
D bereitet die Tombola vor
E fährt die Reisebusse
F  ist der Bay-Watch-Vorarbeiter
G steckt die Angeln zusammen
H beködert die Angeln
I bläst schon mal die BBs auf
J gibt wertvolle Tips
K gründet eine Lotto-Totto Tip Gemeinschaft
L bringt nen Tretboot mit
M verleiht Sonnenschirme
N gibt Skier und Ski-Wanderschuhe raus, wenn der Blizard kommt
O baut für die Hardcore-Angler Zelte auf
P bewacht die Autos
Q macht den Pausenclown für gute Unterhaltung
R versucht sich im Abbaden, einer der letzten, die sich in die Fluten..
S bricht besoffen am Strand zusammen, und sucht Bernstein
T erstellt neue Mindestmaße
U spielt die Boje für Heimkommende im Dunkeln
V hilft Ihm und ist das Leuchtfeuer, weil er
W ins Lagerfeuer gefallen ist
X ja da haben wir Ihn, der W löscht
Y macht den ganzen Tag Bilder mit der Digicam
Z Ja, das wird wohl der EINZIGE sein, der dann noch angelt...

na dann mal Petri Heil, werde auf alle Fälle dabei sein....


----------



## Köhlerjan (9. Dezember 2003)

Danke, jetz weiß ich voll bescheid bin auch dabei. Auch Brandungsangeln oder nur Spinnrute


----------



## marschel (9. Dezember 2003)

Das bleibt jedem selber überlassen,.....

ich denke mal, daß sich bei 21 boardies bestimmt 3 gruppen finden werden.....

Da wird dann alles vertreten sein:

1. Brandungsangler
2. Watangler
3. BB-Fraktion

Boote wohl eher weniger......

und wieviele wirklich mit dem BB rausfahren, bleibt auch noch abzuwarten, da wir das Wetter ja noch nicht kennen.....

Wenn alles nen bischen komisch läuft, werden halt alle Brandungsangeln....... 

Aber ne geile Sache wird es auf alle Fälle, ich freue mich schon


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Dezember 2003)

Tja wie Michael B schon getippselt hat am 27.12 sind wir beim Brandungsangeln würde mich dann nur kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich erscheinen tu oder nicht meistens ist der Tag danach zum Ausruhen und säubern des Angel gerätes gedacht und um bestimmte nachwehen zu verdauen

aber lust hätte ich generell auch


----------



## marschel (9. Dezember 2003)

ja, aber wie es aussieht, wird es wohl der 29.12. werden, da kannste dich dann den ganzen 28.12. ausruhen....


----------



## Köhlerjan (9. Dezember 2003)

*Gute Nacht*

Aha, danke marschel mal sehen vieleicht trifft man sich ja. So mut nu tu bett. Fischträume warten schon, Euch auch schöne Träume
gute Nacht 
Jan


----------



## marschel (9. Dezember 2003)

jo schlaf schön,....


auch Dich kriegen wir noch  in die schwimmende Ente!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@thedemnäxtindergummienteschwimmenderundmichalleinamstrandzurücklassender: bei sowas ist allein der Preis schon das Argument "kauf mich, bittebitte kauf mich"  
Ich habe noch so eine uralte 2.10m / 10-30g Wurfgewicht mit ganz kurzem Handteil, hab ich mal von meinem Bruder geerbt (sein ehemaliger "Hecht-Killer ), die werd ich nehmen.
Lässt Du mich denn dann auch mal mit Deinem Schwimmring paddeln?   

@Marschel: Deiner Aufzählung ist nix mehr hinzu zu fügen, genau so geht das:q :q 
Aber wieso läuft es auf den 29ten hinaus? Ich wäre natürlich stark dafür, könnte ich dann doch von Anfang an dabei sein und  nicht nur aus Stipp-Visite... äähh Spinn-Visite vorbei schauen, mir sagt die Umfrage aber den 28ten voraus... ;+ 

Gruß
Michael, seit gestern um ´ne Hand voll Snaps reicher


----------



## theactor (9. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@gofishing: vielen Dank für das Angebot! Bin aber gestern abend gleich noch bei Schirmer auf die Homepage und habe zugeschlagen (also nicht auf die Tastatur ...  )

@MichaelB: *meinem* Schwimmring? Ich bin gar nicht im Besitze eines solchen. Ich will doch auch erstmal probebellyn...
Außerdem werde ich - selbst wenn - trotzdem sehr wahrscheinlich lieber in upright position fischen ..

greetz,
Sö 

#h


----------



## marschel (9. Dezember 2003)

@michaelb


> Aber wieso läuft es auf den 29ten hinaus?



Hast recht,...hab mich verlesen... :q 

Ich meinte natürlich den 28.12.......


----------



## Ace (9. Dezember 2003)

Jeder andere Tag wäre bei mir u.U. möglich am 29. geht leider definitiv nix....muss arbeiten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Dezember 2003)

> Jeder andere Tag wäre bei mir u.U. möglich


 ... dann ist doch alles klar Ace..... folgende Umstände sind eingetreten : 
Es steht ein AB Treffen an !!
Viele nette Angler wollen quatschen, grillen und ein wenig den Fischen nachstellen.
Ich habe hier noch ein Buch zurückzugeben.
Sönke will eine V-Tube fahren  
und überhaupt....
Also.... man sieht sich am 28.ten #h


----------



## SCHMADKO (9. Dezember 2003)

@all

Hört sich alles ganz gut an,denke mal werde dabei sein. Der tag is mir föllisch wurscht, habe sowie a bisserl Urlaub(juchuu)

Ich werde es wohl gemächlich auf dem trockenen Strand belassen. Außer Ihr verwandelt mich noch in einen Belly(geister-)fahrer.

@ Belly-Mefogemeinde

Ich habe eineSportex HM TURBO SPIN 2(WG 40g); AquaZ Wathose mit drannen Stiefel und ne Shimano Stratic 3000 oder Ron Tompson "Mission" Multirolle. wie siehts aus, kann mann damit was anfangen? (ich null AAAAAhnung von MeFo und Belly)

Thanks schon mal im voraus

Sodenn Schmadko


----------



## Fischbox (10. Dezember 2003)

Ja super, das scheint dann ja eine lustige Truppe am (wohl) 28ten zu werden. Cooooool!!!:g #6

Tja Schmadko, und du bist natürlich auch mit von der Partie.
Zu deiner Ausrüstung: Die Rolle (Stradic)scheint mir ok zu sein, aber was hast Du denn auf der Spule drauf? Ich fische 'ne 12er Fireline. Wenn Du mit Deiner Multi werfen kannst wie Herr Ambassadeur persönlich, dann sollte die auch in Ordnung sein.
Die Rute ist vom Wurfgewicht schon ganz gut, aber wie lang ist sie eigentlich. Knapp 3 Meter sollten es wenigstens sein.
Zu der Wathose kann ich wenig sagen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das Du 'ne Neoprenhose hast, denn sonst bekommst du Frostbeulen an deinen Weihnachtskugeln:q  .

Ansonsten ist es aber auch bestimmt möglich, das Dir einer kurzfristig ein Leihgerät zur Verfügung stellt, denn es haben sich bisher nur nette, hilfreiche, diggelende und mutierende Boardies angemeldet.

(Die letzten beiden Eigenschaften sind "Insider-Eigenschaften" die Du dann allerspätestens vor Ort erfahren wirst. )


----------



## MichaelB (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

wobei sich der Mutant ja bis dahin Schwimmhäute wachsen lassen will damit er keine Flossen mehr braucht :q 
Aber vielleicht gefällt´s dem Diggler und er legt nach   

Bei aller Planung und Vorfreude vermisse ich aber eigentlich ein Lebenszeichen von Mikefish....

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: äähm, würde mich denn mal jemand am Strand in der Gummi-Ente probesitzen lassen?


----------



## marschel (10. Dezember 2003)

@michaelb

das mit dem Probesitzen kriegen wir schon hin.... 

Da wirst Du dann ne Menge Auswahl an BBs haben zum Probefahren, wirst begeistert sein. Ich habe gerade Rudi eins besorgt (hoffe, daß er auch kommt, fährt wie Mikefish auch nen Togiak)

Aber nicht, daß Du wieder in letzter Minute absagst... 

Das ist hier ein MUSSTERMIN...schließlich Jahresabschluß.....


----------



## theactor (10. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@MichaelB: wieso BIS DAHIN? Derlei Mutationen vollziehe ich innerhalb weniger Minuten .. Habe allerdings festgestellt, dass die Veränderungen am Schnellsten von Statten gehen, wenn es sich Thematisch um ein kleines blaues Heftchen handelt... (*argh*)

Na das wird ja ein Hammertag!

Greetz,
theprobeabsaufertor #h


----------



## MichaelB (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Marschel: der Himmel kann einem immer auf den Kopf fallen  
Ich will aber auf alle Fälle dabei sein, trotz Brandungsangeln am Vorabend #h 
Da ich mitbekommen habe, daß die ganz harte Belly- und Küstenfraktion eher zu den Frühaufstehern gehört und die ersten "Küstenheinis" warscheinlich schon im Wasser sind wenn ich die Peitschen zusammen packe, könnte... nein wird es so sein, daß ich erst gegen Mittag dazu stoße.

@Probeabsaufer: na DAS will ich sehen, vor allem wenn die Wasser-Amplitude über 2µ beträgt :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Dezember 2003)

@SCHMADKO : pass mal auf was gleich mit Theactor passiert :






 :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (10. Dezember 2003)

HI..

nichts......wieso?





*stille*


----------



## MichaelB (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Mario: #y #v #g :z :q....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (10. Dezember 2003)

Da bin ich mal 2 Tage nicht online und dieses Forum explodiert...  
Also erst hatte ich gedacht, "die Diva" würde uns mit einem Schwimmring überraschen,aber beim überlesen hört sich das jetzt doch anders an...;+  ;+ 
@Ace
Feines Weihnachtsgeschenk und schon die rote Schleife abgemacht ?
Ich werde nachdem der Buschfunk aus Kronsgart (?) und Howacht reichlich Fisch in den Abendstunden gemeldet hat, wohl Freitag nachmittag mal los..........

PS. Sönke, so wie dein kleines Bildchen explodiert, so sah das bei Stephan beim BB-Cup aus:q :q


----------



## SCHMADKO (10. Dezember 2003)

@Fischbox

danke für deine Auskunft. Was wäre das Leben ohne die schöne seite des lebens?(ein grund von diesem Planeten der Verückten auszuwandern). Die Rute ist wohl 3.10m (steht nur SP3012 drauf)
selbstverfreilig ist die Hose aus neopren,ich habe doch nur die zwei.
@ Marioschreiber

????????????????????????????

So jetzt mus ich alles abwürgen weil ich muss "kugst du hier" wie Bayern aus wettbewerb fliegt

So denn Schmadko


----------



## MichaelB (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Schmadko: also, das ist so: unser gute Sönke steht so unglaublich auf *ANGELFÜHRER*, daß er jedesmal wenn jemand so einen *ANGELFÜHRER* erwähnt oder gar aus einem *ANGELFÜHRER* zitiert, quasi los geht wie der Präsi auf Sago-Entzug :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin (10. Dezember 2003)

Moooin.....vielleicht schaffe ich es auch zum Treffen zu kommen. Gibt es denn auch *Zuckerei*, oder macht jemand *Ananas?* :q :q :q


----------



## SCHMADKO (10. Dezember 2003)

@ MichaelB

"AH JA"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Dezember 2003)

> Gibt es denn auch Zuckerei


 ... moin Werner...ähh...Maddin....
Nee...Zuckerei is nich und Du weisst doch Anna darf nur einer nassmachen :q :q


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Dezember 2003)

´nabend zusammen,
hab mal nicht abgestimmt, denke aber, sofern nicht fieser Frost und heftiger Wind mitzumischen versuchen, mein letztes Küsten-Wochenende 2003 am 27./28. um Fehmarn zu verbringen.
ICH BIN DABEI

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MichaelB (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Maddin / Diggler: wobei ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen könnte, daß Zuckerei helfen würde falls ER wieder mal mit seinem Sago rumgeaast hat... :q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und was ist jetzt mit Mikefish?


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2003)

HI,

na,  ich werde ja wirklich vermisst, was *HERR B?* 
(habe soeben die Arsen-Karten wieder zurückgegeben -- geh doch lieber zum KaputtikaputtbornKonzert (was er jetzt ja doch gibt: im RehaZentrum KleinDrogenberg))

@Reppi: danke für das P.S. -- jetzt fühl ich mich viel sicherer ...  

#h 
thekopflostor


----------



## MichaelB (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

nagut nagut, keine Literatur-Hinweise mehr an dieser Stelle, hínterher finde ich das Arsen noch an unerwarteter Stelle...  
Konzert dürfte sich für dieses Leben wirklich erledigt haben :c  nur er fehlte mir noch in meiner "Sammlung" echter Heroen-Gigs :c  :c 

Gruß und >>weiße Fahne schwenk<<  
Michael


----------



## Köhlerjan (11. Dezember 2003)

*marschel Grillt?*

Moin Fischbox, nu mal Butter bei die Fische, 28 steht ja nun fest oder? & wie geht  das jetzt weiter Marschel wollte doch noch für unsere Unterhaltung mit Grill und Tabletänzerin sorgen, hat der das schon auf die Beine gestellt & wo gehts dann den eigentlich hin und ab wann trifft man sich.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Dorschleo (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin Leute, werde wohl mal vorbeigucken wenn es der 28.12 bleibt. Hoffendlich spielt das Wetter mit. Ob ich angeltechnisch zuschlage hängt von meinem Gipsarm ab, werde aber auf jeden Fall mein RT Vboat einpacken, wer will kann dann mal ne Proberunde drehen.
Da ich noch niemand (außer Murad) persönlich kenne ist es für mich spannender als Weihnachten.
Leo


----------



## Köhlerjan (13. Dezember 2003)

*bb fahren wollen*

Dorschleo, gerne gerne gerne


----------



## Reppi (13. Dezember 2003)

@Dorschleo
Du wirst Dich wundern,wie oft Du von den Jungs schon welche fast "umgefahren" hast 
Ging mir auf jeden Fall so.......
Also bis die Tage


----------



## marschel (13. Dezember 2003)

Jo Dorschleo komm mal vorbei......, aber wir werden doch bestimmt mehr als 16 Leute, oder????

Wie sieht es eigentlich vom Treffpunkt aus????? 
Lübeck oder z.B. Tankstelle/ Rastplatz Neustädter Bucht an der A1?

Ich weiß, es sind ja noch 14 Tage und der rest von heute aber Ihr wißt ja, die gehen soooo schnell rum! Schön wärs......


----------



## Dorschleo (13. Dezember 2003)

Rastplatz Neustädter Bucht an der A1 wäre doch genial. ab dort können alle starten und bei unklaren Bedingungen könnten sich zwei Gruppen bilden. Per Handy kann man sich dann gegenseitig informieren ob Dahme, WH, Dazendorf oder, oder, oder!
Gerate schon beim schreiben in leichte Erregung.


----------



## Köhlerjan (14. Dezember 2003)

*Neustadt OK*

High, 
also vieleicht schon vorab einen Treffpunkt auszumachen find ich besser. Weil es in den nächsten Tagen doch immer hektischer wird. Dann ist das wenigtens schon geklärt und man hat nen Lichtblick am Horizont nach dem Weihnachtsstreß.
Neustadt fänd ich auch OK.
Bis dann Jan


----------



## Rudi (14. Dezember 2003)

Moin Jungs,

habe auch für den 28.12. gestimmt und werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein.

Rudi.


----------



## Fischbox (14. Dezember 2003)

Cooooool, Rudi!#6#6#6

Das wird superlustig!!! Hauptsache das Wetter wird einigermaßen, der Rest wird durch unsere Anwesenheit automatisch ein gaaanz feines Ding!
Bin schon ganz fickerig:q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Dezember 2003)

Ist schon was ausgemacht, wo man sich trifft ??
Und ab welche Uhrzeit?

Mein BB hätte auch mal wieder Lust nass zuwerden. :m #h


----------



## marschel (14. Dezember 2003)

Uhrzeit noch nicht, aber die Tankstelle an der A1, Neustadt ist wohl für alle am Besten.....

Dann kann man auch bestens beratschlagen wo es hingeht, wir kennen ja das wetter noch garnicht.........


----------



## marschel (14. Dezember 2003)

...und da kommt der RUDI mit seinem neuen Togiak auch....  LOL


----------



## Reppi (14. Dezember 2003)

Neustadt ?:c :c :c :c 
Der am weitesten weche Punkt überhaupt !!
Dann werden wir wohl über Handy ne Standleitung machen müssen........komme ja aus der anderen Richtung.
Gruß Uwe

PS. Wetterbericht für den 28.12 : Wind 2-3 und Sonnenschein bei 5° :m :m :m


----------



## theactor (14. Dezember 2003)

HI,

armer Reppi! Also Jungz! Das können wir doch wirklich nicht machen! Nachher angeln wir in WH und dann ist er den ganzen Weg umsonst gefahren.
Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns in Heide.


 
thesichfürdiegutewettervorhersagebedanktor #h


----------



## Reppi (14. Dezember 2003)

Sönke,Sönke tzzz,tzz
Weihnachten ist die Zeit der Besinnung und inneren Einkehr.......also Du weißt was Du zu tun hast !!!
Aber gut, ich komme auch nach Neustadt,um dann 40 km wieder zurück zu fahren 
Ist in Neustadt der Treffpunkt denn dann vom Schnee geräumt ???
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

also ich sehe das mit der Wettervorhersage eher so, daß es ab mittags aus allen Richtungen waagerecht regnen wird - gibt mir der Äkktor recht?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (15. Dezember 2003)

HI,

ach ja.. herrje.. MB-Rainmaker kommt ja mit .. wollen wir nicht doch lieber am 27. angeln...  
Sonst schwimmt mein Sago wech... 
#h 

Greetz,Sö


----------



## Fastroller (16. Dezember 2003)

@ all,

habe ebenfalls für den 28 gestimmt. Ich bringe auf jedenfall ne Kiste Gold mit !

cu


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2003)

> Ich bringe auf jedenfall ne Kiste Gold mit !


Aber nicht vergessen vorher ein paar Steile reinzustecken, ist schon verdammt kalt hier  !

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann starte ich evtl. auch meine BB-Premiere !


----------



## theactor (16. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@marioschreiber: ach, Du hast auch noch nicht?! Bist Du denn schon im Besitze oder möchtest Du (auch) erstmal probesitzen?

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2003)

+


----------



## SCHMADKO (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi 

Ich dachte schon theactor und ich wärn die einzien die noch nicht gebellt haben. Aber bei mir wirds darauf hinaus laufen das ich erstmal im NAH2O stehend mit der Gerte die ersten gehversuche mache und dann wohl zum Strand wechsel je nach großdeutscher Wetterlage. 


@Mario

Schickes Bellgerät


Versuch macht Klug, ich nix weiß macht heiß 
So denn Heiko


----------



## theactor (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Schmadko: neee.. da sind wir schon noch einige: Die "Kampfperle" Fischkoopp und MichaelB zum Beispiel sind auch noch absolute BellyGreenhorns...

Greetz,
Sönke #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Dezember 2003)

Die Geschichte wird ja immer interessanter. Ich muß wohl zusehen das ich das auch gebacken bekomme und nach Fehmarn kommen kann.
Mal sehen, ich bleib da dran.


----------



## Fischkoopp (16. Dezember 2003)

@ theactor

Interessanter " Beiname " thankzzzzzz :q 

Mfg Fischkoopp  #h  #h  #h


----------



## theactor (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Fischkoopp:  :q  ich muss grinsen :q  In der Tat .. in Verbindung mit Deinem neuen Avatar (woher auch immer es kommt..) und dem Superfisch und dem Angler dazu bildet "Kampfperle" wirklich ein Ganzes :q 

Gruß,
thehoffentlichbaldwiedermitkampfperleamwassertor#h


----------



## MichaelB (18. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@M_S: come along :m 

@theactöhr: Kampfperle ist cool :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------

